# MJ's This Is It..anyone else seen it?



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

I debated about writing this here cause I didnt want any "hater's" to start putting down MJ but I need to know what other people thought about the movie. His voice was the best I have heard, he sang at times without music and his talent is undescribable. His movements/dancing was great and this was all footage of practices only so we didnt see him giving it all and it was still great. Why is it that once they announced the only drug in his body was "that one" the news coverage stopped. When there was rumors floating around they were happy to cover all the negative news but when the truth came out it all stopped instead of clearing his name and weeks of drug rumors.  Why hasnt the doctor been brought up on charges?? It's very clear he was in good shape, was not on drugs during rehersals and well I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around his death.

I love his later work/songs but his dancing in his older work there is no words to describe his talent. I dont know why his death has hit me like this but it has. A feeling inside cant shake the feeling that this wanst supose to happen, something isnt right.  This is not like me at all...I've seen a lot of death, lost many loved ones & cant count how many funerals I've gone too.  So why cany I shake this, eccept this and why do I still cry when I hear his music?

Anyone else who can relate I'd love to hear from you along with what others thought about the movie...but please no mean haters. Different view points are great, there are many ways to say something without being mean.


----------



## chynegal (Jan 31, 2010)

i loved that movie...that would have been such an awesome concert experience if he didnt die...i love how he is so involved in everything that was going on he really knew his shit


----------



## KeishaG14 (Jan 31, 2010)

I LOVED the movie as well.  So much so that I who NEVER buys DVDs am going to buy that one as well as give one to my mom for Vday.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw it & loved it!  He really put his heart into every piece of his music and dance.  It is still very hard to believe he is gone.  He was so talented, many of us grew up listening to him, and he was able to reach so many with his talent.  Unfortunately, it seems that those with such great talent pay a huge price.  It's almost as if this "life" is never right for them.  Many seem to have so much inner turmoil, and maybe death is where they finally find peace.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought the movie the day it came out, have probably watched it a dozen times already....I think he looked healthy and phenomenal....right on top of his game IMO. one of the last things I read about the whole ordeal was the the district attorney was indeed drawing up charges against the doctor. I believe when he is formally charged, we will hear about it. these things just take time.

I agree that the media ate up negative things about him, they need to sell their papers,you know!

I think being robbed of his childhood, being naive and trusting too many people, and being horribly misunderstood are what led to much of the controversy and misinformation about him.

I grew up on his music and his dance, he was the last true entertainer. when I was watching the movie, and I watched the faces of his dancers as they watched him rehearsed.....you can see they were in awe. I told my husband I thought it must be like getting up everyday to go to work, and your job is watching Picasso paint. 

I'm proud to say I still know all the moves to Thriller, and have successfully taught my 4 year old how to moonwalk!

I think when we are kids and we idolize someone like that we see them as immortal.  I remember being 5 years old and having to have that glove....and the jackets, and the pants, etc. with the death of the legend, didnt we all lose a little piece of our childhood?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I saw it & loved it!  He really put his heart into every piece of his music and dance.  It is still very hard to believe he is gone.  He was so talented, many of us grew up listening to him, and he was able to reach so many with his talent.  Unfortunately, it seems that those with such great talent pay a huge price.  It's almost as if this "life" is never right for them.  Many seem to have so much inner turmoil, and maybe death is where they finally find peace._

 

I was so impressed with that too, every part of the concert he was involved in...down to the last beat. It would have been an amazing concert and the best part is his soul, he gave all of himself. The talent and love he had was unmeasurable....I think thats why I'm having a hard time. He had so much love inside, cared so deeply for this planet and for others but was so alone besides his kids. He had no childhood and couldnt trust and thats how I relate to him, I'm glad he atleast experienced true love through his children while he was here. The last thing he would want is to leave them but like someone said he's now no longer in emotional pain and is at peace. It's too bad he couldnt have found that before he died but with your every move being watched how could he? To be so misunderstood would be so painful. It's too bad he couldnt have finished the concerts, paid off he debts and then disappear with his kids. 

I hope he knows how many people miss & understands him. Thank you all for writing, it's nice to know theres other here in the group that feels the same. like everyone else I bought the movie andmaybe the more I watch it I'll get past this feeling that it wasnt his time and just accept he's gone.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 2, 2010)

i saw it in the theaters and i got goosebumps when he sang one of my favorite songs from him .. "they dont really care about us". he is truly missed!


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 2, 2010)

It made me cry. You are right, he never sounded better. He had the most beautiful heart...and that came out in his voice, the way he danced and the humble way he directed his people. Truly, truly - amazingly talented, the love in his heart is what made MJ special-and he had sooooo much to give.


----------

